# moving personal belonging from the US to Italy



## Maxragni (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm moving to Italy and looking for a shipping co. To move my personal belonging near Milan. can someone advise me as to what the procedure is and also some shipping companies names


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

How much stuff? Try to envision it packed neatly into a cube space - would it be 4 ft x 4 ft x 4 ft? 8 x 8 x 8? 10 x 10 x 10?

What kind of stuff? People who bring over large items such as furniture often live to regret it.

Are you an Italian citizen or are you coming over on an Elective Residency visa? You want to avoid being hit with a possibly very large import duty tax.

Check out this thread, http://www.expatforum.com/expats/it...s-living-italy/662946-shipping-hhgs-itay.html Lots of useful information.


----------



## Maxragni (Mar 16, 2015)

No furniture but lots of stuff
8x8 feet
I am Italian but wife is US citizen


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maxragni said:


> No furniture but lots of stuff
> 8x8 feet
> *I am Italian but wife is US citizen*


Then as noted in the other thread, it is imperative that you contact your consulate and obtain the necessary documentation so that you will be able to import your personal goods without having to pay import duty. Don't do this correctly and you could be faced with a very hefty tax bill. Also be sure to read through the list of things you *cannot *bring into Italy; there are going to be a few surprises there...

And, once again, I have not used them but have read positive things about uship dot com.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Maxragni said:


> No furniture but lots of stuff
> 8x8 feet
> I am Italian but wife is US citizen


get in touch with me its a mine fields


----------



## tftjr (May 16, 2012)

Hi Max,
I used eurousa.us and worked with Mark Nash. 

They give us a 100 cubic foot cube to fill up and then they shipped it over. It was door-to-door. It takes about 2 months to receive the cube in Italy but could be faster to Milan.

It cost about $1,200 and they took care of all of the import taxes, duties, etc.
I hope this helps.


----------

